# More great exchanges from P.I.



## ronandjoan (Apr 25, 2012)

Just want to let everyone know that we have recently exchanged two times using bonus weeks we had which were expriing soon,and the  two reservations worked out perfectly for us:

1)  we are now at Pend Oreille Shores Resort in Hope, ID (near Sandpoint.)  Our friends from Toronto were staying a week here to visit their son from BC, and the exact dates and place were in Platinum's inventory, so we grabbed it and drove over from Seattle.  Who knew that it is so nice up here - never having been here ourselves before?- and the lakefront unit is gorgeous.

2) Yesterday we booked a Wisconsin Dells week in mid July and it was within the 90 period allowed for bonus weeks (a very generous timeframe to be able to book bonus weeks.)  Again, a surprise: who knew we'd be able to get into Wisconsin Dells in the summer, booking so late?  (And even more of a surprise - with a bonus week, which makes it VERY inexpensive!)  It turned out that family members had changed their plans (hmmmmm, doesn;t that happend often to us all??) and so this is working out well to fit into our travels.

Thanks, Platinum!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you! We are so glad you are enjoying the Bonus weeks

We still have the TRIPLe Play special:

For weeks deposited 11 months in advance, you are eligible to receive two Bonus weeks**: 
1.One Exchange full week or partial week (partial exchanges at select participating resorts only) can only be booked 2 years or less after the arrival date of the deposit; depending upon availability.
2.The 1st Bonus week* can only be booked 90 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full or partial week - partial exchanges at select participating resorts only); depending upon availability.
3.The 2nd Bonus week* can only be booked 45 days or less from the arrival date of the Exchange (full or partial week - partial exchanges at select participating resorts only); depending upon availability.
The three weeks (regular Exchange and two Bonus) expire 2 years after the arrival date of the deposit.
*Bonus week is recognized as non-holiday week. Bonus week can exchange into a holiday week for an upgrade fee.

Enjoy your Vacation!


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Joan, Glad to hear you grabbed one of those Dells weeks this summer. I saw 
those and I may be grabbing one for one of my coworkers so she can take
her daughter and use the pools before she starts kindergarten. That resort is
about 5 miles from my house. It's a great location with a super Walmart about 
about a half a mile away. Enjoy!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2012)

Joan, please write a review of Pend Oreille Shores. I have wondered if it was worth the trip, as we are clear at the bottom of the state- almost 500 miles away. Further than your trip from Seattle. We are anticipating an RVing road trip this Summer through Yellowstone, Glacier and then vacillating which direction to go from there.  hanks!

Jim


----------



## MaryH (May 24, 2012)

Saw a Sea Winds II 1bdrm July week in Cape Cod on Monday early am but was busy with work and it was gone same day so missed it.


----------

